# An "Ammo Box" sized tackle box or storage container



## mmayo (Mar 13, 2015)

I usually make large fishing tackle boxes and was intrigued when someone asked me to make a relatively tiny ammo box in nice wood. I used quarter sawn African mahogany for this project. Included are a couple of stages in the process. 










































A photo of big brother and new little brother for scale. 





After six more coats I will post the final results. It was a fun, simple project.  I tested the relatively thin 3/8" wood and hardware by loading the box with 21# of weights and everything was very stable. Tough little box.


----------



## RKB (Mar 13, 2015)

Really NICE!!  Any tips on how to keep those side inset pieces so square to the top/front would be appreciated.
Rod


----------



## mmayo (Mar 13, 2015)

The box is formed into a case first with top, bottom and two sides.  Then the front and back are glued on. I do this to use the end grain to an advantage or at least make it look better. I work very hard before cutting to re-align my fence and blade. I use a Jessem miter fence for cross cuts; it is 90 to my blade. I sneak up on cuts by cutting first slightly oversized and then very light cuts to final dimensions. I use a jig just slightly smaller than the inside dimensions to make things square as the case glue up/ clamping starts. It is just a piece of 3/4" melamine but it worked perfectly to help everything stay aligned.  This one was very cooperative and no mahogany colored putty was needed. The big brother needed just a tiny bit of putty near the rod holders.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 13, 2015)

Too bad chatoyance does not show well unless you move the piece. Coat two of wipe on System Three spar varnish.


----------



## mmayo (Jun 11, 2015)

*Tackle Box for Day Trips and more...*

I was asked to make another of these very small tackle boxes and used it as a chance to turn the design 90 degrees to make it easier to use on a boat.  The box was constructed from a single piece of African mahogany that to me has great color and figure.































It is fun to go to the shop with a piece of wood and come out in a few days with something that looks good, feel smooth and is useful.  Nice too if someone pays for it too.

Nice day in Southern California to use the iPhone to take photos on the BBQ to maximize the color and shine.


----------



## PapaTim (Jun 12, 2015)

You do beautiful work, Mark.


----------



## plantman (Jun 13, 2015)

Mark you have made some fantastic looking boxes !! Only thing I would change, would be to either mortise the hinges into the lip of the box so the screws and flat metal would not be seen, or make custom wooden hinges for the box. You could also make a custom wooden latch to hold the lid closed.   Jim  S


----------



## t001xa22 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mark, this box is absolutely beautiful. Almost too nice for fishing. Your attention to detail is very obvious.


----------



## oneleggimp (Jun 13, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm not certain about the stability of African Mahogany, but I would be concerned about the cross grain construction you used. It's a law of woodworking that all wood expands and contracts in it's width with seasonal weather conditions. Those front and back boards are going to try and expand and contract. The end boards will not change in length, so a battle will ensue. Might work, might crack.


----------



## mmayo (Jun 13, 2015)

plantman said:


> Mark you have made some fantastic looking boxes !! Only thing I would change, would be to either mortise the hinges into the lip of the box so the screws and flat metal would not be seen, or make custom wooden hinges for the box. You could also make a custom wooden latch to hold the lid closed.   Jim  S[/QUOTE
> 
> On my larger boxes I do mortise the hinges, with 3/8" stock I do not. The goal was light and easy to carry and cheap. I agree if I ever find really small piano hinges in stainless steel.


----------



## mmayo (Jun 13, 2015)

low_48 said:


> I'm not certain about the stability of African Mahogany, but I would be concerned about the cross grain construction you used. It's a law of woodworking that all wood expands and contracts in it's width with seasonal weather conditions. Those front and back boards are going to try and expand and contract. The end boards will not change in length, so a battle will ensue. Might work, might crack.



You may be right, but so far they have been very stable.  These ammo boxes (now called Jon boxes) are new to me with three made so far.This box was built in 2004 using the same construction, but with biscuits due to its size/weight.   This photo was taken to show the box after a quick 400 grit sand and two new coats of spar varnish to refresh it.  All joints looked and felt minty fresh.  During the time period of over a decade it has been subjected to substantial temperature  and humidity changes both at sea and in storage in the San Fernando  valley and Riverside CA as well as the wear and tear of offshore fishing trips 2-3 times a year.  I built it for a friend in 2004 and refurbished it last year as a gift when he had a triple bypass and new valve replacement (YIKES).






Here's hoping that all stays happy with the 19 of these big boxes and three of the little Jon boxes built so far...


----------



## Tom T (Jun 13, 2015)

That is fabulos work.  Very beautiful.  Thanks for sharing your work and process with us.


----------



## mmayo (Aug 2, 2015)

*Tiny Tackle Boxes*

Here are a couple of these "Jon" boxes now named after the first guy who suggested this size and shape, Jon Scobey.
















Here is a very tiny one on the dock about to be delivered to a deckhand on the Royal Star Sportfishing boat.


----------

